# New user privilege



## Hunter g

I just created this account and there’s a thread I’m trying to respond to in regards to a used bow I’d like... it says I have insufficient privileges to reply. Can anyone explain what I need to do? Thanks


----------



## mjrphotodotnet

Me too


----------



## carlosii

AT requires you have at least 20 posts before you can deal in the classifieds. Supposed to keep scammers out, but it's not always successful.


----------



## mjrphotodotnet

carlosii said:


> AT requires you have at least 20 posts before you can deal in the classifieds. Supposed to keep scammers out, but it's not always successful.


Thanks


----------



## Clarkdale17

You will also need to be a member for two weeks as well


----------



## Tim Roberts

*







Hunter g





















.

Classifieds view/access explained.*


----------



## solomtnhunter

welcome to AT


----------



## D.Trull

Hunter g said:


> I just created this account and there’s a thread I’m trying to respond to in regards to a used bow I’d like... it says I have insufficient privileges to reply. Can anyone explain what I need to do? Thanks



I am having the same issue


----------



## Adubz

20 posts + 2 weeks membership. Id rather deal with 20 captchas


----------



## Chris1ny

Welcome to Archerytalk


----------



## ilikearchery

It’s great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetaylor

Once you hit that 2 week mark with 20 posts you should be good to go!


----------



## Mtg6000

Gotta get your 20!


----------



## ChatleyK71

I'm working towards my 20 currently! Been eyeballing those classifieds as well


----------

